# Geryi Group



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Here's a few of my 220g with my 5 S. Geryi. I went with having to use pots for the plants as i just couldn't reach into the tank far enough to plant them. Tongs and plant trimmer weren't gonna happen either. I still think it looks cool. Sorry if the photos aren't the best. I'm gonna put a feeding video up on sunday, when they next eat


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks great.. Hopefully I am able to get another one...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a dream tank for me. Awesome set-up and Geryi! I actually think the potted plants look pretty neat, it goes well with the sand.

Sorry to hear about your Geryi JZ those ammonia burns looked pretty rough. Im sure you'll get find another one though.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> This is a dream tank for me. Awesome set-up and Geryi! I actually think the potted plants look pretty neat, it goes well with the sand.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Geryi JZ those ammonia burns looked pretty rough. Im sure you'll get find another one though.


thanks, i appreciate that. it was a while in the making, my tanks have gotten larger and larger over the past 8 years, so soon i'll have a 500g lol.

i should even add that i am not sure about the group i have in there now. the most dominant takes 1/2+ the tank for himself and chases the others away to the ends of the tank, so its kind of annoying, as he doesn't let them move much. i've thought about both removing him, or even adding 2-3 more geryi to spread aggression around and maybe make the feel more comfortable in a larger group. problem too, is, the 2nd one in the hierarchy would probably just take over what the most dominant is doing, if he was removed.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks awesome primetime. Trick is plant em before you fill it completly & waterchanges. That or buy a snorkel.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Looking great!!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

LOL. I had terrible planning, because i bought the plants right after a 60% water change. it still might happen though, when they get larger, being in pots, i could just replant them directly into sand.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

man that's one badass setup you got there


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nicccccce prime love it your lucky


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

One of those plants in the far right isn't aquatic


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I Can Mate said:


> One of those plants in the far right isn't aquatic










you sure? i bought all of them together @ petco in aquarium section.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep the one that has white stripe are definitely not underwater plants the are for those tanks that are half full of water. I forget what they are called.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

thing of beauty


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I Can Mate said:


> Yep the one that has white stripe are definitely not underwater plants the are for those tanks that are half full of water. I forget what they are called.


we'll see how long it lasts, then.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow







, now you know you have my fish Prime,







, love it P.............


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very cute setup


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

VERY NICE.

black background i think


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

awesome!!!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

I think you should make a background out of some of that wood paneling, give it a nice 70's feel, maybe ad some shag carpeting. haha jk. sick tank man. I'd go with a black background. It would really make the silver fish stand out. IMO i think it needs a nice size piece of driftwood and maybe a sump setup to clean up the look.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks good prime!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

philbert said:


> I think you should make a background out of some of that wood paneling, give it a nice 70's feel, maybe ad some shag carpeting. haha jk. sick tank man. I'd go with a black background. It would really make the silver fish stand out. IMO i think it needs a nice size piece of driftwood and maybe a sump setup to clean up the look.


thanks guys.

i did go with the black background, you can see it in my vid, and yes it makes them stand out much more. funny, though, i did just yesterday buy a large piece of driftwood, as well.









driftwood should lower the ph as well. i know its not a huge deal, but if there is a *slight* chance they will breed, i'd like to have it, not around the 7.6-7.8 of my tap water, but closer to 6.5-7.0

oh, and i am gonna give planting another shot...down the road a little, when the plants are larger, and when i do a large water change.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Crisp and clean - very nice


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks great Kev, I see you have been really busy


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

Love the Geryi!


----------

